# ¿Por qué los ITALIANOS son TAN JODIDAMENTE ELEGANTES?



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (20 Jul 2022)

Coches:







Policía:







Comida.







Arquitectura.







Mujeres







Según los cuñaos "España e Italia son países hermanos". Ya si, claro, solo que sustituyendo el alfa romeo por un talbot horizon, a los carabinieri con los caballero caballero con uniformes del Mcdonals y al café por el torrefacto.


----------



## inteño (20 Jul 2022)

_Presumidos_ es el término que más se ajusta.


----------



## Steven Seagull (20 Jul 2022)

¿Y tú por qué eres tan jodidamente *MARICÓN*?


----------



## corolaria (20 Jul 2022)

¿Por qué los ITALIANOS son TAN JODIDAMENTE BOCAZAS?


Fixed.


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (20 Jul 2022)




----------



## Polirisitas (20 Jul 2022)

inteño dijo:


> _Vanidosos_ es el término que más se ajusta.




fixed



taluec


----------



## juantxxxo (20 Jul 2022)

En diseño y marketing son unos cracks, pero no todo es oro lo que reluce.


----------



## THE KING OF SWING (20 Jul 2022)

Paletik "Paletov" Pasha dijo:


> Coches:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cazzo fai, stronzo? Perché cazzo non vai al tuo filo ...






¿Debería el PALETO fusilar su cuenta de una pvta vez?


Después de esto no sé cómo no le da vergüenza:




www.burbuja.info





...E lo lascia affondare con la fazza viola? Eh? Eh?


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (20 Jul 2022)

Steven Seagull dijo:


> ¿Y tú por qué eres tan jodidamente *MARICÓN*?



Eres un fraude


----------



## Steven Seagull (20 Jul 2022)

Paletik "Paletov" Pasha dijo:


> Eres un fraude



Demuestra o aparta, paleto


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (20 Jul 2022)

Steven Seagull dijo:


> Demuestra o aparta, paleto



¿Que sentido tiene que un follacajas conduzca una lavadora? Me recuerdas al youtuber wall street wolverine, un fantasma que no tiene pasta para darle alpiste a sus cajas V8.


----------



## Pelele VI (20 Jul 2022)

Porque han sido el país más rico durante 2000 años en toda Europa y el mundo.

Desde el 400 AC hasta el 1600 DC aprox.

De ahí su extremado refinamiento, como después mostraron Francia (repelentísimos en su refinamiento recargado y maricón, y los británicos, que han tenido el mejor gusto el siglo de oro de su imperio)

Muchísimo dinero a espuertas de sus saqueos, banqueros riquísimos, ciudades riquísimas donde se gastaba sin medida en competir por la mayor belleza entre ciudades y reinos itálicos, bizantinos, venecianos, etc.

Ahora son pobretones y por tanto cutres como España pero se olvida siempre que han sido los más ricos 2000 años seguidos y los más poderosos e influyentes. Aún Mozart en el XVIII componía sus óperas en italiano, el idioma del refinamiento y del Imperio Sacro Romano dueño de Salzburgo y todo lo de alrededor.


----------



## Epsilon69 (20 Jul 2022)

Diputadas:


----------



## Steven Seagull (20 Jul 2022)

Paletik "Paletov" Pasha dijo:


> ¿Que sentido tiene que un follacajas conduzca una lavadora? Me recuerdas al youtuber wall street wolverine, un fantasma que no tiene pasta para darle alpiste a sus cajas V8.



¿Qué parte de coche de empresa es la que no entiendes? A ver si asciendo y me dejan un Lexus ES300h, pero de momento estoy muy contento con el Ioniq.


----------



## Galvani (20 Jul 2022)

Pelele VI dijo:


> Porque han sido el país más rico durante 2000 años en toda Europa y el mundo.
> 
> Desde el 400 AC hasta el 1600 DC aprox.
> 
> ...



Porque son presumidos y creídos. Hace mucho que no son ricos y son igual o más gilipollas.


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (20 Jul 2022)

Galvani dijo:


> Porque son presumidos y creídos. Hace mucho que no son ricos y son igual o más gilipollas.



Los hezpañoles son igual.


----------



## THE KING OF SWING (20 Jul 2022)

"Decente? Modestamente la carne que io té sembra viva di fresca che é"


----------



## randomizer (20 Jul 2022)

Eeeeeeeh, eeeeeeh....

Que los picolos también tienen Alfas









La Guardia Civil de Tráfico estrena 97 Alfa Romeo Stelvio con motor gasolina de 200 CV


La Guardia Civil de Tráfico sigue de 'plan renove' en su flota de vehículos este 2019. A los casi 250 SEAT León ST entregados a principios de año, así como a...




www.motorpasion.com


----------



## Esta democracia es falsa (20 Jul 2022)

Tiene productos con un buen diseño y saben venderlo. Pero los tíos son muy feos. Sobre todo los del sur.


----------



## Papo de luz (20 Jul 2022)

Paletik "Paletov" Pasha dijo:


> Coches:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bueno, habría que especificar. España y el Mezzogiorno son países hermanos. Para los italianos Italia propiamente empezaba al norte de Nápoles.


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (20 Jul 2022)

HEZpañoles que han votado masivamente a un psicópata, un pueblo de alma corrompida que prefiere robar antes que trabajar.


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (20 Jul 2022)

Papo de luz dijo:


> Bueno, habría que especificar. España y el Mezzogiorno son países hermanos. Para los italianos Italia propiamente empezaba al norte de Nápoles.



Mas bien País Vasco y Lombardía son hermanos.

La única región potable de españa junto con navarra, y la rojada paletarra se ha hecho con ella.


----------



## Galvani (20 Jul 2022)

Paletik "Paletov" Pasha dijo:


> Los hezpañoles son igual.



Son mucho más creídos ellos. No se, no me gustan.


----------



## Teniente General Videla (20 Jul 2022)

Otro hilo más del peneuvero insultando a su patria.

Qué asco dais, traidores.


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (20 Jul 2022)

Teniente General Videla dijo:


> Otro hilo más del peneuvero insultando a su patria.
> 
> Qué asco dais, traidores.



¿Traidores? Los primeros traidores son los españoles que han votado UN PSICÓPATA. ¿PERO QUE PUEBLO DE MIERDA VOTA A UN PSICÓPATA Y A UN TÍO CON COLETA QUE LES DICEN QUE LES VAN A SOLUCIONAR LA VIDA?


----------



## Cirujano de hierro (20 Jul 2022)

*VIVA EL FASCIO REDENTOR

*


----------



## Papo de luz (20 Jul 2022)

Paletik "Paletov" Pasha dijo:


> Mas bien País Vasco y Lombardía son hermanos.
> 
> La única región potable de españa junto con navarra, y la rojada paletarra se ha hecho con ella.



Los vascos ni huelen el criterio estético de los italianos. Son de cultura paquil venida a más. Hicieron dinero en su momento, imitaron un poco a los franceses los que más cerca vivían como en San Sebastián, y para de contar. No veo ningún parecido especial. El norte de Italia es un caso muy especial, en Venecia llevan manejando pastaza de forma ininterrumpida casi desde la época de los romanos. Compara eso con vascos y catalanes que se hicieron ricos hace solo un siglo y pico, y sin gusto además para construir cosas bonitas con ese dinero.


----------



## Covid Bryant (20 Jul 2022)

en mex los polis van con camaros


----------



## Soundblaster (20 Jul 2022)

Paletik "Paletov" Pasha dijo:


> Coches:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (20 Jul 2022)

El OP dice algunas cosas ciertas en su mensaje, algunas de las razones para ello ya lo han explicado muy bien algunos floreros. Pero también es verdad que Italia es bastante más desordenada y desorganizada que España, a menudo más sucia, y en general todo lo público funciona peor o mucho peor que aquí. Por no hablar del crímen organizado y la corrupción.

Hay que reconocer que hay una diferencia importante entre los españoles y los italianos, probablemente por los motivos que han descrito los floreros, el italiano es una persona con más iniciativa e intereses que el español medio, más emprendedor, culto y refinado, y menos palurdo. El español es más conservador ( en el mal sentido de la palabra ) y timorato, el español piensa que más vale malo conocido que bueno por conocer, el español es una consecuencia de su historia, sabemos que España no se enriqueció durante su periodo imperial, ya que el dinero volaba directamente hacia Europa, el español lleva siempre en su conciencia el miedo a la pobreza y la miseria, aún en las nuevas generaciones, pese a que no lo sepan conscientemente.

El español es más fácil de gobernar, eso tiene un lado bueno y un lado malo, y explica las diferencias entre ambos países.
Italia es un país de una diversidad enorme, donde se juntan la excelencia y el casi tercer mundo, y un poco un manicomio, España es mucho más homogénea y "normal"

Un ejemplo concreto, los italianos discuten en foros, YT y redes sociales apasionadamente sobre pizza, queriendo descubrir los secretos para hacer la mejor pizza ellos mismos, podrá parecer una gilipollez y una frikada, pero es más que eso, es un síntoma de que las discusiones culturales son mucho más ricas que aquí, ocurre en todos los ámbitos.


----------



## Pelele VI (20 Jul 2022)

Galvani dijo:


> Porque son presumidos y creídos. Hace mucho que no son ricos y son igual o más gilipollas.



No serán tan ricos pero la élite es muy rica y sigue siendo dueña de imperios empresariales, bancos, seguros, multinacionales, todos los medios de comunicación españoles pertenecen a grupos italianos, etc. No hay color. Aparte de que es el país del arte en su máximo esplendor 2000 años, la moda y el diseño por antonomasia, donde están las firmas más prestigiosas y solo Francia les puede competir. Viven en gran parte de la moda y el diseño, de la belleza que atrae ventas, turismo, prestigio, lujo, etc.

Me caen fatal pero comparar Italia con España es absurdo, Dios y gitano, envidia máxima de paletos vs los número uno en moda, belleza, diseño, arquitectura, estética, elegancia, riquieza, lujo, sofisticación, etc.


----------



## Lord Yavestruc (20 Jul 2022)

Y el arte en general:


----------



## Abrojo (20 Jul 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> Un ejemplo concreto, los italianos discuten en foros, YT y redes sociales apasionadamente sobre pizza, queriendo descubrir los secretos para hacer la mejor pizza ellos mismos, podrá parecer una gilipollez y una frikada, pero es más que eso, es un síntoma de que las discusiones culturales son mucho más ricas que aquí, ocurre en todos los ámbitos.



El español también discute con sus pequeñas manías gastronómicas. Aunque no puedo compararlos con los italianos diría que los españoles tienen más a los extremismos como el guerracivilismo de la tortilla de patatas con o sin cebolla o el fanatismo de los valencianos con la paella


----------



## Actor Secundario Bob (20 Jul 2022)

La equiparación errónea entre España e Italia es debida en buena medida al sesgo geográfico provocado por la península itálica, que hace que la gente no se dé cuenta de que Italia está más al norte que España y que no es sólo la famosa bota, sino también la Padania que está en la latitud de Francia, no en la de España. Toda la riqueza de Italia viene de ahí, de la Italia que está más al norte que un tercio de Francia y más al norte que las principales ciudades de Canadá.

La Italia que está igual de al sur que España (de Roma para abajo) es un puto estercolero, como tiene que ser y como siempre será.


----------



## vurvujo (20 Jul 2022)

Pelele VI dijo:


> Porque han sido el país más rico durante 2000 años en toda Europa y el mundo.
> 
> Desde el 400 AC hasta el 1600 DC aprox.
> 
> ...




Interesante razonamiento.

Hace unos di vi el vídeo adjunto, donde un "influencer de estilo" analizaba y se preguntaba ¿por qué los jefes de las mafias eran tan jodidamente elegantes?. La conclusión era relativamente sencilla, entre los jefes de mafias (italianos en muchos casos) tienen muy interiorizado que para ser jefe y darte a respetar debes imponer desde tu imagen y hacer honor a ella. No importa si ya estaban viejos, se habían quedado calvos o estaban con sobrepeso: Debían vestirse bien.

Quizá tienen eso interiorizado eso que dices, si quieres imponer debes tener una imagen cuidada.






Y habrá cosas que copiarles, porque de hecho buena parte de su PIB viene de la industria del lujo o de tener buen renombre para vender caro, el caso más sangrante al lado de España es el aceite de oliva, simplemente saben venderlo mejor. Pero hay muchas industrias iguales, con estilo (y que con el tiempo se convierte en fama) puedes vender más y cobrar mejor.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (20 Jul 2022)

Entro en este hilo par recordar a Craxi y su chandal rojo de ADIDAS cuando se fugo a Tunez, jodidamente elegante como un ángel caído.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (20 Jul 2022)

Abrojo dijo:


> El español también discute con sus pequeñas manías gastronómicas. Aunque no puedo compararlos con los italianos diría que los españoles tienen más a los extremismos como el guerracivilismo de la tortilla de patatas con o sin cebolla o el fanatismo de los valencianos con la paella



con o sin cebolla, ahí acaba la gran discusión joder ... 

Voy a añadir algo, lo que he dicho de la pizza es un síntoma de la pasión que hay por hacer las cosas con excelencia, otros foreros han hablado de moda, estética, diseño, incluso empresa privada, no olvidemos que Italia ha sido el centro de la civilización occidental. En España no suele haber un gusto por hacer las cosas bien, España es el reino del paripé, "que parezca que ..." y el dominio de la chapuza.


----------



## Kartoffeln (20 Jul 2022)

Los carabinieri me parece que llevan un uniforme ridículo.


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (20 Jul 2022)

Papo de luz dijo:


> Los vascos ni huelen el criterio estético de los italianos. Son de cultura paquil venida a más. Hicieron dinero en su momento, imitaron un poco a los franceses los que más cerca vivían como en San Sebastián, y para de contar. No veo ningún parecido especial. El norte de Italia es un caso muy especial, en Venecia llevan manejando pastaza de forma ininterrumpida casi desde la época de los romanos. Compara eso con vascos y catalanes que se hicieron ricos hace solo un siglo y pico, y sin gusto además para construir cosas bonitas con ese dinero.



Los catalanes ya navegaban y trapicheaban con Genova y Venecia hace mil años.

Los vascos se follaban a sus ovejas hasta hace cien.


----------



## Papo de luz (20 Jul 2022)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> Los catalanes ya navegaban y trapicheaban con Genova y Venecia hace mil años.
> 
> Los vascos se follaban a sus ovejas hasta hace cien.



Si, estaban controlando el comercio mediterráneo Venecia, Siena, Génova, Amalfi y L'Hospitalet...

La banca occidental tiene su origen en las ciudades Estado italianas , debido a las enormes cantidades de capital que se acumularon ya en la Baja Edad Media. En Cataluña tuvieron que esperar a la Caixa y los chanchullos de Pujol. No hay color.


----------



## Pelele VI (20 Jul 2022)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> La equiparación errónea entre España e Italia es debida en buena medida al sesgo geográfico provocado por la península itálica, que hace que la gente no se dé cuenta de que Italia está más al norte que España y que no es sólo la famosa bota, sino también la Padania que está en la latitud de Francia, no en la de España. Toda la riqueza de Italia viene de ahí, de la Italia que está más al norte que un tercio de Francia y más al norte que las principales ciudades de Canadá.
> 
> La Italia que está igual de al sur que España (de Roma para abajo) es un puto estercolero, como tiene que ser y como siempre será.



Estáis enfermos mentales los catalanes por complejazo de inferioridad, te lo digo en serio. Los psicópatas todo lo hacen por odiarse a sí mismos por ser muy feos, pobres e insignificantes, marginados sociales, como sois los catalanes. Dices auténticas tonterías de labradores con alpargatas que es lo que todavía sois.


----------



## Azog el Profanador (20 Jul 2022)

Pelele VI dijo:


> Porque han sido el país más rico durante 2000 años en toda Europa y el mundo.
> 
> Desde el 400 AC hasta el 1600 DC aprox.
> 
> ...



Italia como país existe desde hace dos días. El imperio Romano era otra cosas y el resto de tiempo hasta la unificación , fueron una serie de repúblicas dedicadas al comercio y en guerra entre si de forma ocasional. Aparte de estar dominadas de manera parcial por entidades extranjeras como el Sacro Imperio Romano , Francia , la corona de Aragón y más tarde , España y Austria. 

Nápoles bajo dominio español era la polla , eso sí.


----------



## Pelele VI (20 Jul 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> Italia como país existe desde hace dos días. El imperio Romano era otra cosas y el resto de tiempo hasta la unificación , fueron una serie de repúblicas dedicadas al comercio y en guerra entre si de forma ocasional. Aparte de estar dominadas de manera parcial por entidades extranjeras como el Sacro Imperio Romano , Francia , la corona de Aragón y más tarde , España y Austria.
> 
> Nápoles bajo dominio español era la polla , eso sí.



Por favor no digas tonterías, macho. Tampoco España existió hasta el 1492 y Alemania hasta el 1871 en la forma de nación estado unificadas, pero existían como naciones o entidades con identidad y lengua común desde siempre.


----------



## Papo de luz (20 Jul 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> Italia como país existe desde hace dos días. El imperio Romano era otra cosas y el resto de tiempo hasta la unificación , fueron una serie de repúblicas dedicadas al comercio y en guerra entre si de forma ocasional. Aparte de estar dominadas de manera parcial por entidades extranjeras como el Sacro Imperio Romano , Francia , la corona de Aragón y más tarde , España y Austria.
> 
> Nápoles bajo dominio español era la polla , eso sí.



El imperio romano era sumamente extractivo, la enorme riqueza que aportaban provincias como Hispania acababa en la península italiana. Sospecho que a pesar de la disrupción provocada por los refugiados germánicos, gran parte de esa riqueza permaneció y evolucionó en las ciudades Estado del centro-norte.


----------



## Azog el Profanador (20 Jul 2022)

Pelele VI dijo:


> Por favor no digas tonterías, macho. Tampoco España existió hasta el 1492 y Alemania hasta el 1871 en la forma de nación estado unificadas, pero existían como naciones o entidades con identidad y lengua común desde siempre.



Sobre todo cuando las tribus íberas se mataban entre si y aliadas unas veces con Roma y otras con Cartago. Y en la Edad Media dándose de leches entre Aragón y Castilla o entre Castilla y Navarra o entre Castilla y Portugal o entre una facción de nobles castellanos y otra facción de nobles castellanos...


----------



## SrPurpuron (20 Jul 2022)

THE KING OF SWING dijo:


> Cazzo fai, stronzo? Perché cazzo non vai al tuo filo ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vaffanculo stronzo di merda


----------



## SrPurpuron (20 Jul 2022)

Pelele VI dijo:


> Porque han sido el país más rico durante 2000 años en toda Europa y el mundo.
> 
> Desde el 400 AC hasta el 1600 DC aprox.
> 
> ...



Gracias a la República de Génova recuperaron su esplendor.


----------



## SrPurpuron (20 Jul 2022)

Papo de luz dijo:


> Bueno, habría que especificar. España y el Mezzogiorno son países hermanos. Para los italianos Italia propiamente empezaba al norte de Nápoles.



Hay un pique tremendo entre napolitanos y genoveses.


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (20 Jul 2022)

Papo de luz dijo:


> Si, estaban controlando el comercio mediterráneo Venecia, Siena, Génova, Amalfi y L'Hospitalet...



Bueno, si te parece Carlos V fue rey de Cerdeña, Napoles y Sicilia porque le tocaron en una tapa de yogur...


----------



## SrPurpuron (20 Jul 2022)

Paletik "Paletov" Pasha dijo:


> Mas bien País Vasco y Lombardía son hermanos.
> 
> La única región potable de españa junto con navarra, y la rojada paletarra se ha hecho con ella.



Hala, como te tira el terruño paleto


----------



## Papo de luz (20 Jul 2022)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> Bueno, si te parece Carlos V fue rey de Cerdeña, Napoles y Sicilia porque le tocaron en una tapa de yogur...



Bueno, según tú era porque tenía títulos heredados de no se que enlace matrimonial, que viene a ser lo mismo que las tapas de yogur. Pero en la práctica era porque había castellanos para defender esos territorios.


----------



## I. de A. (20 Jul 2022)

Lord Yavestruc dijo:


> Y el arte en general:



Con el estreno de _Medonte _de Giuseppe Sarti en 1787, en el Teatro de los Caños del Peral, se inicia en España lo que denominamos «la moderna historia de la ópera». Es decir, una nueva vida lírica, con temporadas regulares abiertas al público, que llegará hasta nuestros días.

Esto implicó la presencia inmediata de numerosos compositores del final del _settecento_ italiano, con un personaje dominante que se impone desde 1815, Giacomo Rossini, al que sucesivamente se añadirán las grandes figuras de comienzos del siglo xix, Mercadante, Bellini, Donizetti y, posteriormente, Meyerbeer y Verdi. 

España se convirtió en una especie de provincia italiana que hemos definido como «un capítulo de la historia de la ópera italiana fabricado en España». España sufre un «trasplante» de lo italiano, que se convierte en una lengua franca dentro de la que nace nuestra propia historia operística. A ello se añadirá a partir de 1800 lo francés, aunque no tan determinante. Ambos confluirán marcando una de las realidades vertebrales de nuestra historia lírica, la tensión siempre presente entre nación española y europeísmo.

Dentro de este potente mundo italiano que lo llena todo, tienen que vivir nuestros músicos que comienzan a componer asumiendo los cánones italianos, con obras en italiano y con la casi imposibilidad de destacar. Tratar de componer en castellano en aquellos años era una quimera. 

Desde ese año citado hasta 1850 en que comienza a componer Barbieri, se estrenarán en España más de 150 óperas, algunas magníficas como las de Vicente Martín y Soler, famosas en toda Europa; las de Manuel García con éxitos en Italia, París o Estados Unidos; las de Carnicer, Hilarión Eslava, Baltasar Saldoni, Vicente Cuyás, Mariano Obiols, o las dos magníficas que nos deja Emilio Arrieta a su llegada a España, _Ildegonda_ y _La conquista di Granata._ Ni una sola de estas óperas entró en el repertorio de lo que se oía en España.* La industria operística italiana nunca lo permitió.*



https://www.bne.es/export/sites/BNWEB1/webdocs/LaBNE/Publicaciones/catalogo-barbieri.pdf



Barbieri, amigo personal de Rossini y admirador de Verdi, no fue recibido por éste cuando vino a Madrid en 1863. Tres años después, Verdi le pide algún ejemplo de música española para el «Baile de perlas» de su _Don Carlo._ Nadie mejor que Barbieri para documentar al maestro. No ya por su reputación de compositor de zarzuela, sino por su erudición musicológica y sus conocimientos de la música española del siglo XVI, periodo del drama histórico en cuestión. Barbieri contestó con un rotundo: «No me da la gana de facilitarle nada».


----------



## Eric Finch (21 Jul 2022)

Bueno: si esos nórdicos no quieren el Reino de las Dos Sicilias estamos dispuestos a apadrinarlo de nuevo. Tenemos gente en la Corona de Aragón que no tendría problemas y que incluso sabría reformarlo a mejor.


----------



## Mecanosfera (21 Jul 2022)

Viví en Turín, y el norte de Italia seguramente sea el mejor lugar de Europa: arquitectura increíble y muy bien conservada incluso en los pueblos más perdidos, civismo nórdico, refinamiento en todo lo que tenga que ver con olores colores y sabores, alto nivel de vida, una vida cultural impresionante, paisajes maravillosos... Es una pasada.

Es cierto que hay muchos puntos en común con españa, un país que a ellos les encanta y que respetan más de lo que creemos.

Una clave de la mayor prosperidad italiana quizás sea también su fuerte vínculo emocional con Estados Unidos. Es algo que me serprendió mucho: del mismo modo que en Galicia casi todas las familias tienen algún primo en Argentina (por la emigración), casi todas las familias italianas tienen algún familiar en EEUU, que es donde emigraron ellos. A nivel industrial y cultural sabe camelar bien a los yankis, que pagan millonadas por cualquier cosa que huela a alto standing italiano (desde mansiones toscanas a cualquier producto de lujo).


----------



## Eric Finch (21 Jul 2022)

A esas no las quiero ni para llevarme a la ruina.


----------



## Datemvs Maximvs (21 Jul 2022)

Porque saben vender de puta madre, grandes comerciantes desde siempre.


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (21 Jul 2022)

España tendría que compararse con Turquía, ahí si seríamos nosotros "una italia" para los turcos.

Compararse con Italia es ridículo, decir que somos hermanos y demás, vaya chorrada.


----------



## Camisa azul (21 Jul 2022)

Pelele VI dijo:


> Porque han sido el país más rico durante 2000 años en toda Europa y el mundo.
> 
> Desde el 400 AC hasta el 1600 DC aprox.
> 
> ...



Básicamente: Roma y el Vaticano. Pero es cierto lo que dice el OP, en arquitectura, moda y diseño industrial los tanos aportan una estética muy particular y a mi juicio extremadamente elegante. Todos conocemos a Bertone o Pininfarina (por no remontarnos a Brunelleschi, vaya) y es por algo. También ayuda el "efecto Mateo" por el cual Victor y Lucas, tras cambiar a Vittorio y Lucchino, parecen automáticamente más sofisticados.

Por último, una cosa que siempre me llamó la atención es la estética del calcio. Pese a practicar un fútbol horroroso veías en los 90 a Inter o Juventus vestir unos uniformes maravillosos, no sé qué pasaba pero al rodar el balón desaparecía cualquier sentido estético de aquella gente.









Score Draw camiseta Inter Milan '92 1.ª Equipación en Azul | JD Sports España


Compra online Score Draw camiseta Inter Milan '92 1.ª Equipación en Azul desde la tienda JD Sports España. ¡Entra para ver si está tu talla disponible!




www.jdsports.es


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (21 Jul 2022)

"Se saben vender bien..."

Vamos a ver, pedazo de palurdos españoles envidiosos, los italianos se venden bien si, pero porque sus marcas SON OBJETIVAMENTE ELEGANTES. Pueden tener un buen marketing pero a la larga, eso tiene que estar respaldado por un producto exquisito, no se puede engañar a todo el mundo durante tanto tiempo.

¿Este coche me vais a decir que no es elegante? Y eso que no es de lujo.







Un Seat Ritmo dudo mucho que pueda ser un superventas por mucho marquetin que tenga.

El primer paso para mejorar es admitir los errores, hezpañordos. Así que dejad de escurrir el bulto con excusas como hacen los panchitos cuando nos echan la culpa de ser pobres.


----------



## Actor Secundario Bob (21 Jul 2022)

Paletik "Paletov" Pasha dijo:


> ¿Este coche me vais a decir que no es elegante? Y eso que no es de lujo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿Éste es el Alfa Romeo que te compraste?


----------



## THE KING OF SWING (21 Jul 2022)

Paletik "Paletov" Pasha dijo:


> Un Seat Ritmo dudo mucho que pueda ser un superventas por mucho marquetin que tenga.



Antes de ser un SEAT Ritmo, fue un FIAT Strada.


----------



## GM:KL&33 (21 Jul 2022)

Los italianos son una cultura admirable, pero en general admiran la nobleza y el valor verdadero de los españoles, frente a la belleza aparente que tan bien conocen.
Entre los españoles, uno de cada dos se odian a sí mismos, como prueba el hilo, y esa es la causa única del gobierno antiespañol.


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (21 Jul 2022)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> ¿Éste es el Alfa Romeo que te compraste?



Si, pero de color negro.


----------



## Datemvs Maximvs (21 Jul 2022)

Paletik "Paletov" Pasha dijo:


> "Se saben vender bien..."
> 
> Vamos a ver, pedazo de palurdos españoles envidiosos, los italianos se venden bien si, pero porque sus marcas SON OBJETIVAMENTE ELEGANTES. Pueden tener un buen marketing pero a la larga, eso tiene que estar respaldado por un producto exquisito, no se puede engañar a todo el mundo durante tanto tiempo.
> 
> ...



Como cuando compran aceite de oliva español, lo envasan con banderita italiana y lo venden por una pasta. Pero eso es culpa del zoquete español que no sabe vender ni quiere aprender.


----------



## sepultada en guano (21 Jul 2022)

Papo de luz dijo:


> Bueno, habría que especificar. España y el Mezzogiorno son países hermanos. Para los italianos Italia propiamente empezaba al norte de Nápoles.



Bueno, eso es lo que dicen los polentoni.
Pero no, Padania no es Suiza.
Ni por el forro.


----------



## sepultada en guano (21 Jul 2022)

Paletik "Paletov" Pasha dijo:


> Mas bien País Vasco y Lombardía son hermanos.
> 
> La única región potable de españa junto con navarra, y la rojada paletarra se ha hecho con ella.



El País Vasco es estiércol.
Que es verdecito si quitas Álava, pues vale.
Pero es un infierno dantesco.


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (21 Jul 2022)

Masa con salsa “elegante”


----------



## sepultada en guano (21 Jul 2022)

Mecanosfera dijo:


> Viví en Turín, y el norte de Italia seguramente sea el mejor lugar de Europa: arquitectura increíble y muy bien conservada incluso en los pueblos más perdidos, civismo nórdico, refinamiento en todo lo que tenga que ver con olores colores y sabores, alto nivel de vida, una vida cultural impresionante, paisajes maravillosos... Es una pasada.
> 
> Es cierto que hay muchos puntos en común con españa, un país que a ellos les encanta y que respetan más de lo que creemos.
> 
> Una clave de la mayor prosperidad italiana quizás sea también su fuerte vínculo emocional con Estados Unidos. Es algo que me serprendió mucho: del mismo modo que en Galicia casi todas las familias tienen algún primo en Argentina (por la emigración), casi todas las familias italianas tienen algún familiar en EEUU, que es donde emigraron ellos. A nivel industrial y cultural sabe camelar bien a los yankis, que pagan millonadas por cualquier cosa que huela a alto standing italiano (desde mansiones toscanas a cualquier producto de lujo).



Bueno, Turín tiene bastante decrepitud: fachadas sucias, pintadas y calles bacheadas son el pan nuestro de cada día.
Otra cosa es que no deje de tener encanto y cierta monumentalidad. Al estar junto a Milán, el que llega a Turín por primera vez espera un cagarro, y no es el caso.
Pero vamos, que el norte de Italia NO es Suiza ni mucho menos. De hecho se ve hasta más suciedad que en la mayoría de España.


----------



## estroboscopico (21 Jul 2022)

Como cultura sinceramente le dan mil patadas a la anglosajona y España no nos engañemos, somos herederos de su cultura y de hecho fuimos parte de su imperio y Italianos y Españoles siempre hemos sido países muy cercanos, no iguales, pero muy cercanos, diría que somos hijos de la misma madre, aunque no sé si del mismo padre.


----------



## notorius.burbujo (21 Jul 2022)

Otro heterocurioso mas. La lista de usuarios que siempre han sido unos machos, y ahora se estan convirtiendo en absolutos maricones, no deja de crecer.


----------



## reload (21 Jul 2022)

Paletik "Paletov" Pasha dijo:


> "Se saben vender bien..."
> 
> Vamos a ver, pedazo de palurdos españoles envidiosos, los italianos se venden bien si, pero porque sus marcas SON OBJETIVAMENTE ELEGANTES. Pueden tener un buen marketing pero a la larga, eso tiene que estar respaldado por un producto exquisito, no se puede engañar a todo el mundo durante tanto tiempo.
> 
> ...



Ricordate la Fiat Ritmo?


----------



## Luisillo el padrote (21 Jul 2022)

Buen gusto tienen desde luego


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (21 Jul 2022)

Bilba no pierde ocasión para insinuarnos su considerable "vena" femenina. 

Yo creo que no encuentra novia, porque en realidad lo él necesita es una bollera con mucho bigote y más músculos que él. Lo que no es nada complicado por otro lado.


----------



## Segismunda (21 Jul 2022)

No son elegantes ni en pedo, son la versión paleta de los franceses, pero son harto atractivos y cogen rico.


----------



## little hammer (21 Jul 2022)

Steven Seagull dijo:


> ¿Y tú por qué eres tan jodidamente *MARICÓN*?



Gracias


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (21 Jul 2022)

No HOMO


----------



## Mecanosfera (21 Jul 2022)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> Bueno, Turín tiene bastante decrepitud: fachadas sucias, pintadas y calles bacheadas son el pan nuestro de cada día.
> Otra cosa es que no deje de tener encanto y cierta monumentalidad. Al estar junto a Milán, el que llega a Turín por primera vez espera un cagarro, y no es el caso.
> Pero vamos, que el norte de Italia NO es Suiza ni mucho menos. De hecho se ve hasta más suciedad que en la mayoría de España.



Turín es una ciudad impresionante. Fue la primera capital del estado italiano y cuna de grandísimos artistas e industriales. Se mea en equivalentes españoles como Bilbao, y por supuesto es mucho más bonita y señorial que Milán. Hice allí un año de arquitectura, y para que te hagas una idea la facultad era este castillo:







Respecto a la comparativa con Suiza, vete a la zona de Como o incluso a Vall D´Aosta: mismos paisajes alpinos brutales pero mucho más barato y con el encanto sensual de lo italiano.

Anécdota para entender a los italianos: allí, para decir que algo es bueno, no dicen "buono" sino "bello". Por ejemplo si una película es buena, ellos dicen "é bella". Están mucho más pendientes de la estética que los demás. En la facultad, los españoles llegábamos sin duchar e incluso de reenganche, y ellos llegaban que parecía una pasarela, se tiran horas poniéndose guapos para salir a la calle.
Aunque llevo Turín en el corazón, casi prefiero Bolonia y Ferrara, con ese rollo provinciano de belleza clásica decadente, en plan que ves a los niños jugar entre fuentes barrocas y catedrales renacentistas, con balcones llenos de flores y el agua de la fuente sonando, tal cual como en las películas. Es belleza por todas partes.


----------



## El Pionero (21 Jul 2022)

Si tan ricos han sido siempre? Porqué media Italia emigró a Argentina y a Estados Unidos?


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (21 Jul 2022)

Paletik "Paletov" Pasha dijo:


> ¿Que sentido tiene que un follacajas conduzca una lavadora? Me recuerdas al youtuber wall street wolverine, un fantasma que no tiene pasta para darle alpiste a sus cajas V8.



amplie lo del lobito....


----------



## SrPurpuron (22 Jul 2022)

reload dijo:


> Ricordate la Fiat Ritmo?



Eran los coches de mi biego y mis tíos.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (22 Jul 2022)

Paletik "Paletov" Pasha dijo:


> "Se saben vender bien..."
> 
> Vamos a ver, pedazo de palurdos españoles envidiosos, los italianos se venden bien si, pero porque sus marcas SON OBJETIVAMENTE ELEGANTES. Pueden tener un buen marketing pero a la larga, eso tiene que estar respaldado por un producto exquisito, no se puede engañar a todo el mundo durante tanto tiempo.
> 
> ...



Joder, con los pepinos que tienen y sacas tú alfalfa pierde aceite.







Los coches guapos son coupé, bizarini 5300gt, y mil más y sacas el puto alfalfa Paco...


----------



## Suprimo (22 Jul 2022)

Italia hace 200 tricstes años ni existía


----------



## sepultada en guano (22 Jul 2022)

Mecanosfera dijo:


> Turín es una ciudad impresionante. Fue la primera capital del estado italiano y cuna de grandísimos artistas e industriales. Se mea en equivalentes españoles como Bilbao, y por supuesto es mucho más bonita y señorial que Milán. Hice allí un año de arquitectura, y para que te hagas una idea la facultad era este castillo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No te digo que Turín no tenga lugares bellos, de hecho es una ciudad que me gusta mucho.
Pero eso no quita que, teniendo potencial, esté algo descuidada, cosa que en Italia es generalizado en casi todas las regiones. Está mucho más limpio y cuidado el centro de Sevilla que el de Turín, por hacer una comparación.
En todo caso, Turín gusta porque casi todos van con expectativas bajas y sorprende positivamente, además del encanto de ser una ciudad indiferente al turismo, lo cual es un plus.
Pero no es un imprescindible para quien visite Italia, tiene su cosa, pero puedes vivir sin haberla visitado.

Bolonia y Ferrara son distintas a Turín, en arquitectura, en tamaño e idiosincrasia.
Tuve la suerte de colarme en la catedral de Ferrara y, no sé por qué, me encontré que dentro había un grupito de personas y un cura haciendo una ceremonia en latín. Curioso el hecho y preciosa la catedral -pese a los andamios-, pero Ferrara tampoco está impecable, tiene sus grietecitas y su suciedad.


----------



## sepultada en guano (22 Jul 2022)

El Pionero dijo:


> Si tan ricos han sido siempre? Porqué media Italia emigró a Argentina y a Estados Unidos?



Hasta 1950 había mucha pobreza.


----------



## Petruska (22 Jul 2022)

Paletik "Paletov" Pasha dijo:


> Los hezpañoles son igual.



NOOO somos iguales. Lo decía Andreotti: "A lÉspagna li manca finezza" ("A España le falta finura")

Yo lo digo de otra manera: "El español medio es más basto que unas bragas de esparto".

Italia fue la cuna del Imperio Romano, nosotros una provincia, enormemente romanizada y que dio filósofos escritores y hasta emperadores, pero una provincia al fin y al cabo.

Italia tuvo a los etruscos, emperadores romanos para parar un tren, el Quatroccento, el Quinquecento fueron italianos , Da Vinci, Miguel Angel, Rafael, Bernini Brunelleschi, Petrarca, Dante Aligheri fueron italianos. Los Medici fueron italianos.

Pues eso, fíjate si todo eso no va a dejar impronta, pues claro que ha dejado impronta.

España, por nuestro espíritu chocarrero es más de Barroco.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (22 Jul 2022)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> Hasta 1950 había mucha pobreza.



tienen 60 millones de habitantes, con una buena densidad de población, no es como España, la emigración es casi una tradición


----------



## Petruska (22 Jul 2022)

Los italianos riquísimos de generaciones tienen un gusto exquisito que no tienen los españoles por muy riquísimos que sean ni de casualidad


----------



## Petruska (22 Jul 2022)

Paletik "Paletov" Pasha dijo:


> España tendría que compararse con Turquía, ahí si seríamos nosotros "una italia" para los turcos.
> 
> Compararse con Italia es ridículo, decir que somos hermanos y demás, vaya chorrada.



Los turcos nos dan mil vueltas en refinamiento y buen gusto


----------



## Papo de luz (22 Jul 2022)

Mecanosfera dijo:


> Turín es una ciudad impresionante. Fue la primera capital del estado italiano y cuna de grandísimos artistas e industriales. Se mea en equivalentes españoles como Bilbao, y por supuesto es mucho más bonita y señorial que Milán. Hice allí un año de arquitectura, y para que te hagas una idea la facultad era este castillo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Petruska dijo:


> NOOO somos iguales. Lo decía Andreotti: "A lÉspagna li manca finezza" ("A España le falta finura")
> 
> Yo lo digo de otra manera: "El español medio es más basto que unas bragas de esparto".
> 
> ...



El tema no viene de ser una provincia, porque la Galia tambien lo era... Sino de q los siete siglos q empleamos en guerrear contra el moro no lo dedicamos a la cultura. Y a eso le añades q ser un pais de terreno pobre hace a la gente estar mas pendiente de si podra comer que de la belleza. En el imperio romano si habia sequia en la Betica traian los alimentos de cualquier otra provincia. Caida Roma tuvimos que ser autosuficientes. DURANTE el imperio España era un sitio con mucha clase. Los restos arqueologicos de villas privadas lo demuestran.


----------



## Petruska (22 Jul 2022)

Paletik "Paletov" Pasha dijo:


> "Se saben vender bien..."
> 
> Vamos a ver, pedazo de palurdos españoles envidiosos, los italianos se venden bien si, pero porque sus marcas SON OBJETIVAMENTE ELEGANTES. Pueden tener un buen marketing pero a la larga, eso tiene que estar respaldado por un producto exquisito, no se puede engañar a todo el mundo durante tanto tiempo.
> 
> ...



NOO. Ese coche que ha puesto uste NO es helegante. Tampco ese que pongo abajo es helegante por muy italiano que sea, o para usted SÍ es helegante??


----------



## sepultada en guano (22 Jul 2022)

Petruska dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1131864
> Ver archivo adjunto 1131865
> Ver archivo adjunto 1131868
> 
> ...



Bueno, algo muy característico de España, aunque no suele señalarse mucho, es la zafiedad de las clases altas.
Es algo muy curioso: en otros países el lumpen puede ser muy basto, pero las élites parecen ser hechas de otra pasta.
En España como que no.


----------



## opinator (22 Jul 2022)

Mecanosfera dijo:


> ..., se tiran horas poniéndose guapos para salir a la calle.



Pues a ti y mucha otra gente te parecerá guay, pero creo que esa obsesión por "la vana apariencia, la superficialidad y el postureo" esconde algo no precisamente bueno. No sé, así lo intuyo... Sin acritud...


----------



## perifollo (22 Jul 2022)

Paletik "Paletov" Pasha dijo:


> *¿Por qué los ITALIANOS son TAN JODIDAMENTE ELEGANTES?*



aquí una pista:


Mecanosfera dijo:


> En la facultad, los españoles llegábamos sin duchar e incluso de reenganche, y ellos llegaban que parecía una pasarela, se tiran horas poniéndose guapos para salir a la calle.



Por la _bella figura_, por eso son tan jodidamente elegantes.

“what is important, what is basic! Is the way you look and, the way you are looked at! And what is really prevailing on everything else in this country is the _bella figur_a, the fine figure, the fine appearance.._bella figura_ is something that....you can be hungry, you can have tremendous amounts of family problems, breaking up, husband, wife...

..but, when you go out!

You have to walk like a Queen or King!”






*Franco Ferrarotti*

This concept of _bella figura_ runs deep in Italian society. It might govern superficial appearance as well as behavior, language and customs. As sociologist Franco Ferrarotti once put it, *the bella figura is an Italian obsession that allows substance to be ignored for style*. It is the art of public performance.

y para muestra, un botón (del play):


----------



## Suprimo (22 Jul 2022)

Sí joder, sí mansioncitas, la elegancia de Napoles un día cualquiera, nada que Nvidiar a Irak


----------



## sepultada en guano (22 Jul 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Sí joder, sí mansioncitas, la elegancia de Napoles un día cualquiera, nada que Nvidiar a Irak



Jaja no convences un mojón con tu cherripiquin.


----------



## Fiallo (23 Jul 2022)

Esta democracia es falsa dijo:


> Tiene productos con un buen diseño y saben venderlo. Pero los tíos son muy feos. Sobre todo los del sur.



Disgenesia mediterránea Calabresa-siciliana-napolitana.


----------



## Fiallo (23 Jul 2022)

Paletik "Paletov" Pasha dijo:


> ¿Traidores? Los primeros traidores son los españoles que han votado UN PSICÓPATA. ¿PERO QUE PUEBLO DE MIERDA VOTA A UN PSICÓPATA Y A UN TÍO CON COLETA QUE LES DICEN QUE LES VAN A SOLUCIONAR LA VIDA?



Lo de la rata chepuda no tiene nombre. Un populista bolivariano tercermundista triunfando en un país miembro de la UE.


----------



## Fiallo (23 Jul 2022)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> La equiparación errónea entre España e Italia es debida en buena medida al sesgo geográfico provocado por la península itálica, que hace que la gente no se dé cuenta de que Italia está más al norte que España y que no es sólo la famosa bota, sino también la Padania que está en la latitud de Francia, no en la de España. Toda la riqueza de Italia viene de ahí, de la Italia que está más al norte que un tercio de Francia y más al norte que las principales ciudades de Canadá.
> 
> La Italia que está igual de al sur que España (de Roma para abajo) es un puto estercolero, como tiene que ser y como siempre será.



El sur es mucho más colectivista, tercermundista, paleta y mafiosa.


----------



## Azog el Profanador (23 Jul 2022)

Petruska dijo:


> NOOO somos iguales. Lo decía Andreotti: "A lÉspagna li manca finezza" ("A España le falta finura")
> 
> Yo lo digo de otra manera: "El español medio es más basto que unas bragas de esparto".
> 
> ...



Ya , también la parte buena de Italia lo fue gracias a la influencia de Aragón y más tarde de España. De hecho Nápoles era una de las ciudades más ricas de Europa. El imperio Romano es una entidad muy distinta de Italia , es como pretender que la Grecia de hoy es como la Grecia de Aristóteles , cuando realmente no tiene mucho que ver debido a los enormes cambios que han sucedido en esa región desde entonces.

El imperio español... fue , valga la redundancia, español. Y España como entidad sigue existiendo. España pasó a la historia con letras de oro por méritos propios , es sin lugar a dudas , una de las naciones más trascendentes sobre todo por su papel protagónico junto a Portugal en la conocida como era de los descubrimientos. Por aquel entonces, Nápoles y Sicilia eran solamente unos virreinatos más del imperio español. Del mismo modo que el milanesado era una posesión más del rey de España.

Hoy el español es la segunda lengua más hablada y el libro más traducido tras la Biblia es el Quijote. No hay que restarle méritos a la cultura italiana , pero está muy por detrás de la española. Los intentos de crear un imperio propiamente italiano fueron un desastre.

No creo que Cervantes, Quevedo , Lope o Calderón tengan nada que envidiar a los escritores italianos del renacimiento , del mismo modo que Velázquez o Murillo tengan nada que envidiar a los pintores italianos contemporáneos. Cisneros también fue español , uno los mayores promotores de la ciencia y el conocimiento en el renacimiento. De hecho, Cisneros funda la primera universidad moderna de la historia , renacentista, humanista y universal, la universidad de Alcalá.


----------



## Fiallo (23 Jul 2022)

Petruska dijo:


> Los turcos nos dan mil vueltas en refinamiento y buen gusto



Ahora a las nuevas generaciones de chavales y chortis les encantan toda la estética panchimoronegra.


----------



## Fiallo (23 Jul 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> Ya , también la parte buena de Italia lo fue gracias a la influencia de Aragón y más tarde de España. De hecho Nápoles era una de las ciudades más ricas de Europa. El imperio Romano es una entidad muy distinta de Italia , es como pretender que la Grecia de hoy es como la Grecia de Aristóteles , cuando realmente no tiene mucho que ver debido a los enormes cambios que han sucedido en esa región desde entonces.
> 
> El imperio español... fue , valga la redundancia, español. Y España como entidad sigue existiendo. España pasó a la historia con letras de oro por méritos propios , es sin lugar a dudas , una de las naciones más trascendentes sobre todo por su papel protagónico junto a Portugal en la conocida como era de los descubrimientos. Por aquel entonces, Nápoles y Sicilia eran solamente unos virreinatos más del imperio español. Del mismo modo que el milanesado era una posesión más del rey de España.
> 
> ...



Fue el imperio más Paco de la historia.


----------



## Fiallo (23 Jul 2022)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> Bueno, algo muy característico de España, aunque no suele señalarse mucho, es la zafiedad de las clases altas.
> Es algo muy curioso: en otros países el lumpen puede ser muy basto, pero las élites parecen ser hechas de otra pasta.
> En España como que no.



Las élites de India le dan mil vueltas a la de Paco-España gitanotoreras.


----------



## Fiallo (23 Jul 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Sí joder, sí mansioncitas, la elegancia de Napoles un día cualquiera, nada que Nvidiar a Irak



El sur de Italia es mierda arabesca(matriarcado en el hogar, colectivismo, mafia, sonrisas falsas, ultranepotismo, etc.)


----------



## sepultada en guano (23 Jul 2022)

Fiallo dijo:


> Las élites de India le dan mil vueltas a la de Paco-España gitanotoreras.



Será cuando cagan on the beach.


----------



## Capote (23 Jul 2022)

Solamente idealización, están a nada de caer en desgracia como los franceses.


----------



## Mis Alaska (23 Jul 2022)

Le doy la razón en parte al OP.

La arquitectura y la comida española no tienen nada que envidiarle a Italia (a mi me parece que las dos empatan en estos puntos), pero sí que es cierto que el italiano e italiana medio son más elegantes que los españoles. Tienen interiorizado 'el buen vestir'. Sobre todo ellas que van guapas y bien arregladas a cualquier edad.


----------



## Mecanosfera (23 Jul 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> Hoy el español es la segunda lengua más hablada y el libro más traducido tras la Biblia es el Quijote. No hay que restarle méritos a la cultura italiana , pero está muy por detrás de la española. Los intentos de crear un imperio propiamente italiano fueron un desastre.
> 
> No creo que Cervantes, Quevedo , Lope o Calderón tengan nada que envidiar a los escritores italianos del renacimiento , del mismo modo que Velázquez o Murillo tengan nada que envidiar a los pintores italianos contemporáneos. Cisneros también fue español , uno los mayores promotores de la ciencia y el conocimiento en el renacimiento. De hecho, Cisneros funda la primera universidad moderna de la historia , renacentista, humanista y universal, la universidad de Alcalá.



Es cierto que en literatura o pintura quizás estemos algo parejos, pero hay muchas otras disciplinas culturales en los que los transalpinos nos dan mil vueltas. España habrá tenido sus momentos de esplendor, pero lo de Italia es otro nivel y en el cómputo global me parece un país bastante superior por su increíble arquitectura, que no tiene parangón en ningún otro país del mundo. Ellos inventaron la arquitectura (cogieron las técnicas e ideas de los griegos y lo llevaron a la arquitectura civil), inventaron las plazas y las fuentes públicas, las loggias y escalinatas, inventaron todo. Vas por pueblos perdidos y te encuentras puentes romanos, iglesitas románicas, bibliotecas góticas, palacios renacentistas, templos barrocos... En el siglo XX la cagaron al adoptar la arquitectura moderna, pero eso es aplicable a cualquier otro país de Europa.


----------



## MONCHITO POPPER (23 Jul 2022)

Por contraste. Hay regiones en España donde se hace una verdadera apología de la fealdad, e incluso está bien visto socialmente ser feo y vestir pordioseramente. Como Cataluña sin ir más lejos.


----------



## Akira. (23 Jul 2022)

¿Elegancia? Pero si son unos guarros.


----------



## damnit (23 Jul 2022)

Paletik "Paletov" Pasha dijo:


> Coches:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No es oro todo lo que reluce Paletic, yo he estado por trabajo allí y en verdad son todo fachada. Son un putísimo desastre de gente, trabajan fatal, son impuntuales y malquedas y además son unos chapuzas superlativos, bastante más que nosotros. No hace falta que te diga que Roma es un absoluto estercolero infernal. Edificios históricos de 2000 años cubiertos en graffitis y meados de borrachos. Zonas de la ciudad que parecen el Raval. Madrid es una delicia en comparación, te lo digo en serio. Eso sí, estamos hermanados en cuanto en que somos muy próximos culturalmente y en general nos llevamos muy bien (yo me he llevado una impresión muy grata de mis compañeros de Italia), pero poco más. Lo del café te lo compro. El café en Italia (y en Portugal) es exquisito, buen sabor y sobre todo, a la temperatura correcta, da igual si lo tomas en el tugurio de la estación o en el Ritz Carlton. 

Las tías no son mejores que muchas españolas, la media yo no diría que sea superior ni mucho menos. Llevan siglos viviendo de su herencia cultural y arquitectónica, que es inmensamente abrumadora, pero es que no hacen ni un esfuerzo por cuidarla ni lo más mínimo. No hace falta ni que te mencione Venecia por ejemplo.

Luego ves las maravillas de la arquitectura fascista y ahí es donde también ves la diferencia. La estación de Milán es algo que yo no he visto nada igual en mi vida en el mundo, ahí nos ganan por goleada.


----------



## sepultada en guano (23 Jul 2022)

damnit dijo:


> No es oro todo lo que reluce Paletic, yo he estado por trabajo allí y en verdad son todo fachada. Son un putísimo desastre de gente, trabajan fatal, son impuntuales y malquedas y además son unos chapuzas superlativos, bastante más que nosotros. No hace falta que te diga que Roma es un absoluto estercolero infernal. Edificios históricos de 2000 años cubiertos en graffitis y meados de borrachos. Zonas de la ciudad que parecen el Raval. Madrid es una delicia en comparación, te lo digo en serio. Eso sí, estamos hermanados en cuanto en que somos muy próximos culturalmente y en general nos llevamos muy bien (yo me he llevado una impresión muy grata de mis compañeros de Italia), pero poco más. Lo del café te lo compro. El café en Italia (y en Portugal) es exquisito, buen sabor y sobre todo, a la temperatura correcta, da igual si lo tomas en el tugurio de la estación o en el Ritz Carlton.
> 
> Las tías no son mejores que muchas españolas, la media yo no diría que sea superior ni mucho menos. Llevan siglos viviendo de su herencia cultural y arquitectónica, que es inmensamente abrumadora, pero es que no hacen ni un esfuerzo por cuidarla ni lo más mínimo. No hace falta ni que te mencione Venecia por ejemplo.
> 
> Luego ves las maravillas de la arquitectura fascista y ahí es donde también ves la diferencia. La estación de Milán es algo que yo no he visto nada igual en mi vida en el mundo, ahí nos ganan por goleada.



Venecia ahora poco tiene que ver a como estaba en 1980.
Evidentemente se caga en la estación de Milán porque no es ni comparable. De hecho, milaneses auténticos me han reconocido que su ciudad es de lo más feo de Italia, aunque tenga muchas empresas y tal.


----------



## Emperador (23 Jul 2022)

Mecanosfera dijo:


> Viví en Turín, y el norte de Italia seguramente sea el mejor lugar de Europa: arquitectura increíble y muy bien conservada incluso en los pueblos más perdidos, civismo nórdico, refinamiento en todo lo que tenga que ver con olores colores y sabores, alto nivel de vida, una vida cultural impresionante, paisajes maravillosos... Es una pasada.
> 
> Es cierto que hay muchos puntos en común con españa, un país que a ellos les encanta y que respetan más de lo que creemos.
> 
> Una clave de la mayor prosperidad italiana quizás sea también su fuerte vínculo emocional con Estados Unidos. Es algo que me serprendió mucho: del mismo modo que en Galicia casi todas las familias tienen algún primo en Argentina (por la emigración), casi todas las familias italianas tienen algún familiar en EEUU, que es donde emigraron ellos. A nivel industrial y cultural sabe camelar bien a los yankis, que pagan millonadas por cualquier cosa que huela a alto standing italiano (desde mansiones toscanas a cualquier producto de lujo).



Lo de que en el norte de Italia tienen civismo nórdico, mis cojones.

Son menos gitanos que en el sur, pero mucho más gitanos que un danés o un noruego.


----------



## damnit (23 Jul 2022)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> Venecia ahora poco tiene que ver a como estaba en 1980.
> Evidentemente se caga en la estación de Milán porque no es ni comparable. De hecho, milaneses auténticos me han reconocido que su ciudad es de lo más feo de Italia, aunque tenga muchas empresas y tal.



Venecia sigue siendo una basura. Es increíble el poco respeto que tienen los italianos hacia su incalculable patrimonio. En otra cosa no seremos nadie, pero en cuidar lo que tenemos, les damos un millón de vueltas.

De Milán como digo lo único que vale la pena es el Duomo y la estación.


----------



## Mecanosfera (23 Jul 2022)

Emperador dijo:


> Lo de que en el norte de Italia tienen civismo nórdico, mis cojones.
> 
> Son menos gitanos que en el sur, pero mucho más gitanos que un danés o un noruego.



Ni de broma. Compartí piso tanto con italianos como con suecos, y no hay color. Para empezar los nórdicos no saben beber, porque no saben divertirse, y por eso lo intentan compulsivamente y con resultados tan patéticos. No se me ocurre ni un solo registro (cultural, intelectual, de estilo, de físico, de saber vivir...) en el que un escandinavo Top sea superior a un norditaliano top.


----------



## Mecanosfera (23 Jul 2022)

damnit dijo:


> Es increíble el poco respeto que tienen los italianos hacia su incalculable patrimonio. En otra cosa no seremos nadie, pero en cuidar lo que tenemos, les damos un millón de vueltas.



Incorrecto. La Restauración de obras de arte y arquitectónicas es un invento italiano, que son los mejores del mundo en eso a millones de años luz del segundo. Italia es a la conservación artística lo que Andalucía al flamenco: está Italia, y luego están todos los demás. Son la referencia indiscutible y la vanguardia absoluta en ese asunto. Absolutamente ningún otro país del mundo (exceptuando quizás Japón) se puede ni siquiera acercar a Italia en su know-how de conservación y restauración de patrimonio. Consulta bibliografía o simplemente date un voltio por Italia.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (23 Jul 2022)

Todo ok menos la comida. La comida italianaes bastante peor que la española.


----------



## Chispeante (23 Jul 2022)

Yo estoy convencido, en realidad es un deseo más que una certeza,de tener ancestros itálicos, con cierta mezcla germana. Soy un hombre de orden, respetuoso de las reglas, cívico, y, ay de mí mí, con una enorme delicadeza y sensibilidad para la belleza y los detalles. En estas condiciones y con estas taras, vivir en España, es un dolor. 

Lo veo en mis vecinos, en mis compañeros de trabajo,en mis compatriotas y hasta en mi propia familia. Que mal se hace todo, que poco gusto, que burdo y grosero. La gente es inmune a cualquier matiz o mejora que haría de su entorno algo más bello. Conviven felices con la fealdad. Primero porque para el español medio los modales y lo cuidadoso, la presentación, es motivo de debilidad y de burla. Y en segundo lugar, porque la gente, incluso cuando lo intenta y se preocupa por hacer algo medianamente bonito, no tienen buen gusto, no saben.

España puede resumirse en una frase: vallas construidas con somieres oxidados...yo me entiendo.


----------



## FROM HELL (23 Jul 2022)

No se, pregúntale a Gucci :


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (23 Jul 2022)

Visten muy bien, son bastantes guapos, en cuanto a coches pues....ferrari, mascheratti..., tienen un país muy muy muy guapo (para mi el país más bonito de Europa)....


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (23 Jul 2022)

Se cuidan mucho. Ves muy pocos gordos en Italia.. Muy muy higiénicos.....


----------



## sepultada en guano (23 Jul 2022)

damnit dijo:


> Venecia sigue siendo una basura. Es increíble el poco respeto que tienen los italianos hacia su incalculable patrimonio. En otra cosa no seremos nadie, pero en cuidar lo que tenemos, les damos un millón de vueltas.
> 
> De Milán como digo lo único que vale la pena es el Duomo y la estación.



No tienes ni puta idea.
Venecia es única y ahora está mucho mejor que hace 20/25 años, ya que prácticamente todos los espacios públicos, monumentos, plazas, etc... han sido limpiados y restaurados. Cosa distinta son zonas de viviendas privadas donde la restauración ha sido menos ambiciosa o lenta.
Pero tal cual está ahora es irrepetible.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (23 Jul 2022)

Yo aprendí a vestir cuando estuve allí de intercambio con el Instituto.

Volví a casa y le dije a mi padre que me diera la tarjeta de crédito que quería dejar de vestir como un pordiosero españordo.
Desde entonces visto de puta madre.


----------



## sepultada en guano (23 Jul 2022)

Mecanosfera dijo:


> Ni de broma. Compartí piso tanto con italianos como con suecos, y no hay color. Para empezar los nórdicos no saben beber, porque no saben divertirse, y por eso lo intentan compulsivamente y con resultados tan patéticos. No se me ocurre ni un solo registro (cultural, intelectual, de estilo, de físico, de saber vivir...) en el que un escandinavo Top sea superior a un norditaliano top.



*Ya, los norditalianos...
Cuando descolgaron el cadáver de Mussolini de la viga de la gasolinera de Piazzale Loreto, una mujer se levantó las faldas y le meó en la cara, y fue seguida por diversos norditalianos que se dedicaron a darle patadas a la cabeza del muerto.
Hasta la autoridad militar usana tuvo que intervenir.

Un stilazzo del copone, ragazzo.*...


----------



## damnit (23 Jul 2022)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> No tienes ni puta idea.
> Venecia es única y ahora está mucho mejor que hace 20/25 años, ya que prácticamente todos los espacios públicos, monumentos, plazas, etc... han sido limpiados y restaurados. Cosa distinta son zonas de viviendas privadas donde la restauración ha sido menos ambiciosa o lenta.
> Pero tal cual está ahora es irrepetible.



Vamos a ver si me explico mejor que me parece que la que no tiene ni puta idea eres tú: Venecia era una mierda como una casa hace 20 años, ahora está más limpia y algo más cuidada, pero no hay control al número de visitantes que recibe al año (a pesar de las infinitas veces que la UNESCO se lo ha sugerido), sus aguas están hipercontaminadas, y no contentos con eso, sigue el tráfico de barcos, cruceros y su puta madre sin ningún control.

Que le hayan lavado la cara para que no te dé verdadero puto asco poner el pie allí no quiere decir que esté mejor cuidada, de hecho ahora mismo está siendo más maltratada que nunca.


----------



## damnit (23 Jul 2022)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> *Ya, los norditalianos...
> Cuando descolgaron el cadáver de Mussolini de la viga de la gasolinera de Piazzale Loreto, una mujer se levantó las faldas y le meó en la cara, y fue seguida por diversos norditalianos que se dedicaron a darle patadas a la cabeza del muerto.
> Hasta la autoridad militar usana tuvo que intervenir.
> 
> Un stilazzo del copone, ragazzo.*...



madre mía, deja de ponerte en ridículo por favor. ¿Estás comparando a una turba de campesinos de 1945 con los italianos de 2022?

venga anda, cambia de hilo porfa


----------



## sepultada en guano (23 Jul 2022)

damnit dijo:


> madre mía, deja de ponerte en ridículo por favor. ¿Estás comparando a una turba de campesinos de 1945 con los italianos de 2022?
> 
> venga anda, cambia de hilo porfa



No eran terroni, eran milaneses.


----------



## Fiallo (23 Jul 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Se cuidan mucho. Ves muy pocos gordos en Italia.. Muy muy higiénicos.....



Pues el sur esta petado de enanos rechonchos.


----------



## Papo de luz (23 Jul 2022)

Fiallo dijo:


> Pues el sur esta petado de enanos rechonchos.



En Milán pasa como en Barcelona con los andaluces, la mayoría tienen ascendencia terroni.


----------



## Max Aub (23 Jul 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Diputadas:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1129945



Meeec error. Judía nacida en Hungría.


----------



## Papo de luz (23 Jul 2022)

Max Aub dijo:


> Meeec error. Judía nacida en Hungría.



De donde sacas que era judía? En la wiki no pone nada. El padre las abandonó a ella y a la madre cuando era pequeña. Lo típico en las actrices y actores porno, el proceder de una familia desestructurada.


----------



## t_chip (23 Jul 2022)

Paletik "Paletov" Pasha dijo:


> Coches:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yo he visto a unos de esos carabinieri tan emperifollados yendo yo en un autobús lleno de españoles y casi nos da un ataque de risa de la pinta de payasos que tienen. Parecen el novio en una boda justo antes de dar el sí quiero.

Quizás aquí nos pasemos de dejaos, pero ellos se pasan de floripondios.

!Imagina un país donde los tíos tardasen en prepararse tanto como las tías aquí!.....pues eso es Italia.

Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (23 Jul 2022)

Fiallo dijo:


> Pues el sur esta petado de enanos rechonchos.




será que solo conozco de Roma p'arriba


----------



## Rextor88 (23 Jul 2022)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! dijo:


>



En Italia no frenan los cabrones. En Roma casi me llevan por delante varias veces. Para ellos los paso de cebra no existen. Supongo que el italiano del vídrio está flipando con que frenen.


----------



## Max Aub (23 Jul 2022)

Papo de luz dijo:


> De donde sacas que era judía? En la wiki no pone nada. El padre las abandonó a ella y a la madre cuando era pequeña. Lo típico en las actrices y actores porno, el proceder de una familia desestructurada.



Cualquiera que tenga un mínimo de cultura general sabe que en Hungría los apellidos alemanes son de judíos y en particular, Staller, es típico de judíos de Budapest. Y si encima se dedica al porno, pues blanco y en botella.


----------



## Wojakmanuel (23 Jul 2022)

Se llama ORGULLO y AMOR PROPIO muchos españoles no saben lo que es eso y otros piensan que tienen que pedir perdón por existir.



_Oyendo hablar un hombre, fácil es
saber donde vio la luz del sol.
Si alaba Inglaterra, será inglés
Si os habla mal de Prusia, es un francés
y si habla mal de España… es español._


----------



## Papo de luz (23 Jul 2022)

Max Aub dijo:


> Cualquiera que tenga un mínimo de cultura general sabe que en Hungría los apellidos alemanes son de judíos y en particular, Staller, es típico de judíos de Budapest. Y si encima se dedica al porno, pues blanco y en botella.



Si claro, y en España tambien dicen que todos los apellidos son judíos. Los apellidos alemanes de Hungría vienen de cuando perteneció al imperio Austro-Húngaro y muchas personas de habla alemana se asentaron en Hungría, judíos y no judíos.





__





Alemanes de Hungría - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org






Los suavos del Danubio, todos judíos. 

Además, no tienes más que ver las facciones de la Cicciolina, si es el Swatzeneger con peluca.


----------



## Max Aub (23 Jul 2022)

Papo de luz dijo:


> Si claro, y en España tambien dicen que todos los apellidos son judíos. Los apellidos alemanes de Hungría vienen de cuando perteneció al imperio Austro-Húngaro y muchas personas de habla alemana se asentaron en Hungría, judíos y no judíos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Te suena Soros, el "filántropo"?

Su apellido originario era Schwartz y se lo cambió porque quería camuflarse y pasar por magiar. Y así ocurre con todos los apellido alemanes de Hungría. Hombre, algún alemán habrá en Hungría, pero son los menos, además están repartidos sobre todo por lo que hoy es Rumanía ( Transilvania) y zonas del sur. Y lo de las facciones, pues qué tienen que ver las facciones? Hay askhenazis ( que literalmente en hebreo quiere decir alemán) rubios y de ojos azules, indistinguibles físicamente de un nórdico.


Aquí precisamente una judía húngara con su mismo apellido:
Ilona Péterfalviné, Staller (1928) (memoryofnations.eu)


----------



## Papo de luz (23 Jul 2022)

Max Aub dijo:


> Te suena Soros, el "filántropo"?
> 
> Su apellido originario era Schwartz y se lo cambió porque quería camuflarse y pasar por magiar. Y así ocurre con todos los apellido alemanes de Hungría. Hombre, algún alemán habrá en Hungría, pero son los menos, además están repartidos sobre todo por lo que hoy es Rumanía ( Transilvania) y zonas del sur. Y lo de las facciones, pues qué tienen que ver las facciones? Hay askhenazis ( que literalmente en hebreo quiere decir alemán) rubios y de ojos azules, indistinguibles físicamente de un nórdico.
> 
> ...



Q los judios de Alemania y aledaños tengan apellidos alemanes, lo cual es logico, no los van a tener chinos, no quiere decir que toda la gente con esos apellidos sean judios. Si fuera tan sencillo los nazis habrian discriminado en funcion del apellido.


----------



## XXavier (23 Jul 2022)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> *Ya, los norditalianos...
> Cuando descolgaron el cadáver de Mussolini de la viga de la gasolinera de Piazzale Loreto, una mujer se levantó las faldas y le meó en la cara, y fue seguida por diversos norditalianos que se dedicaron a darle patadas a la cabeza del muerto.
> Hasta la autoridad militar usana tuvo que intervenir.
> 
> Un stilazzo del copone, ragazzo.*...




Ese episodio, abundantemente documentado, es quizá la mayor vergüenza de la historia de Italia. No sabía que hubieran intervenido los estadounidenses, pero no es de extrañar, tampoco. Lo que sí recuerdo haber leído es que la única fuerza organizada que apareció por allí fueron los bomberos...

Como todas las naciones, Italia también tiene grandes luces. Creo que algún forero ha mencionado a Visconti, y si no fuera así, ya lo hago yo, para recomendar una película suya relativamente poco conocida, que creo una obra de arte: Senso.


----------



## Fiallo (24 Jul 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> será que solo conozco de Roma p'arriba



Fenotipo muy común en Sicilia, Nápoles y Calabria


----------



## Emperador (24 Jul 2022)

Mecanosfera dijo:


> Ni de broma. Compartí piso tanto con italianos como con suecos, y no hay color. Para empezar los nórdicos no saben beber, porque no saben divertirse, y por eso lo intentan compulsivamente y con resultados tan patéticos. No se me ocurre ni un solo registro (cultural, intelectual, de estilo, de físico, de saber vivir...) en el que un escandinavo Top sea superior a un norditaliano top.



Sisi, en eso estoy de acuerdo. Pero yo por civismo me referiría a comportamiento ciudadano y civil.

Y en Flandes, que ni siquiera es Escandinavia, no vi a nadie tirando mierda al suelo, ni hablando en voz alta en el transporte público, ni escupiendo por la calle, ni colándose en una fila o en el autobús. Cosas todas, que sí he visto en el norte de Italia.


----------



## Tonimn (24 Jul 2022)

Hay italianos muy sociables y buena presencia que lo gastan todo en ropa y presencia.
Y hablando a gritos como los españoles. 
Luego viven en un tugurio minúsculo y sin nada más que ropa y potingues con la nevera vacía.


----------



## Lemmy es Dios (26 Jul 2022)

Soundblaster dijo:


>



Cambia la foto de la T4 por esto y te queda un post perfecto:


----------



## Lemmy es Dios (26 Jul 2022)

Paletik "Paletov" Pasha dijo:


> "Se saben vender bien..."
> 
> Vamos a ver, pedazo de palurdos españoles envidiosos, los italianos se venden bien si, pero porque sus marcas SON OBJETIVAMENTE ELEGANTES. Pueden tener un buen marketing pero a la larga, eso tiene que estar respaldado por un producto exquisito, no se puede engañar a todo el mundo durante tanto tiempo.
> 
> ...



Sobre todo cuando embotellan aceite de oliva virgen extra de Jaén, le ponen una etiqueta bonita y lo venden en EEUU como si fuera suyo. Los italianos son MUY marrulleros.


----------



## Nebulosas (26 Jul 2022)

Fiallo dijo:


> Pues el sur esta petado de enanos rechonchos.




Si, claro, como estos de hace cien anios, no?


http://www.artnet.com/artists/alfredo-camisa/uomini-di-sicilia-men-of-sicily-IOlhwITI4Hh1JUz7qXehNA2


----------



## Nebulosas (26 Jul 2022)

Lemmy es Dios dijo:


> Sobre todo cuando embotellan aceite de oliva virgen extra de Jaén, le ponen una etiqueta bonita y lo venden en EEUU como si fuera suyo. Los italianos son MUY marrulleros.



Joderse! Eso se llama ser retrasado mental. Si no lo fuesen, no les pasaría eso, no?

No es cuestion de andar siempre quejándose, hay que hacer algo para resolver el problema. En tu caso viviendo entre yankis, lo has hecho? No, verdad? Bueno, ahora nada de quejarse. 

Es muy fácil vivir en estados unidos y no hacer una puta mierda y luego quejarse. Bueno, has visto las consecuencias de tu actuar.


----------



## Lemmy es Dios (26 Jul 2022)

Nebulosas dijo:


> Joderse! Eso se llama ser retrasado mental. Si no lo fuesen, no les pasaría eso, no?
> 
> No es cuestion de andar siempre quejándose, hay que hacer algo para resolver el problema. En tu caso viviendo entre yankis, lo has hecho? No, verdad? Bueno, ahora nada de quejarse.
> 
> Es muy fácil vivir en estados unidos y no hacer una puta mierda y luego quejarse. Bueno, has visto las consecuencias de tu actuar.



Compro aceite de oliva de Jaén de un productor español que importa a Texas, compro productos españoles (vino, queso) en supermercados y tiendas especializadas, he enseñado a mi marido a hablar español y a amar a España, su historia, cultura y gastronomía, cocino comida española e invito a amigos y conocidos para que la prueben y la conozcan y muchos empiezan a adquirir aceite español entre otros productos, animo a amigos y conocidos a visitar España y doy todo tipo de consejos de viaje a los que van de viaje allí (cada vez más), cuando regreso a España me dejo mi dinero en productos españoles (gastronomía, calzado, artesanía, etc) en vez de comprarlo 'made in China', no me he cambiado el apellido y digo bien orgullosa aquí que soy de España y que hablo español. Ya es más de lo que has hecho tú, que de insultar en un foro de internet no pasas.


----------



## Lemmy es Dios (26 Jul 2022)

damnit dijo:


> Las tías no son mejores que muchas españolas, la media yo no diría que sea superior ni mucho menos.



En mis años madrileños hice mucha amistad con italianos y compartí piso con uno (siciliano) durante dos años. Con muchos de ellos sigo en contacto. Los chicos, todos, me decían que no hay mujer más endiosada que la italiana. Preferían a las españolas por ser más tratables, menos divas y más espontáneas.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (26 Jul 2022)

Fiallo dijo:


> Pues el sur esta petado de enanos rechonchos.



¿ y ? No sé en qué ha derivado el hilo, en si somos más altos o bajos o rubios o morenos ? Pero hasta los rechonchos del sur tienen una imágen de marca en la gastronomía que nosotros no tenemos, lo de Nápoles y alrededores por ejemplo es la ostia, llega gente de todo el mundo a patadas cada día

Por lo que al tema tratado respecta, España no puede ni debe compararse a Italia en diseño, moda, _coches_, etc ... porque ningún país realmente puede, además ni siquiera con eso Italia es comparable en riqueza a los países más ricos de Europa, no parece por tanto ser suficiente ni tampoco necesario. Los países ricos son muy pocos, y nosotros nunca lo hemos sido, que seamos un país desarrollado ( no rico, pero desarrollado sí ) y no muy desorganizado ya es algo, somos mucho más ricos que cultos, deberíamos no tentar a la suerte y pensar que nos merecemos más


----------



## Nebulosas (26 Jul 2022)

Lemmy es Dios dijo:


> Compro aceite de oliva de Jaén de un productor español que importa a Texas, compro productos españoles (vino, queso) en supermercados y tiendas especializadas, he enseñado a mi marido a hablar español y a amar a España, su historia, cultura y gastronomía, cocino comida española e invito a amigos y conocidos para que la prueben y la conozcan y muchos empiezan a adquirir aceite español entre otros productos, animo a amigos y conocidos a visitar España y doy todo tipo de consejos de viaje a los que van de viaje allí (cada vez más), cuando regreso a España me dejo mi dinero en productos españoles (gastronomía, calzado, artesanía, etc) en vez de comprarlo 'made in China', no me he cambiado el apellido y digo bien orgullosa aquí que soy de España y que hablo español. Ya es más de lo que has hecho tú, que de insultar en un foro de internet no pasas.




Dúdolo! Y aparte con tu apellido espanol en Texas, todos saben que eres una panchi mejicana.

Sorry, mucho orgullo, mucho orgullo y luego caes a ser una mejicana y lo aceptas, y por más que lo niegues todo el mundo sabe que es verdad.

A nadie le importa una puta mierda espana, ya que en Texas, en donde vives, no cuentan. Nadie saben que existe un país llamado espana, pero sin embargo si saben que exite, Mejico y con eso te identifican, lo quieras o no.


----------



## Nebulosas (26 Jul 2022)

Lemmy es Dios dijo:


> En mis años madrileños hice mucha amistad con italianos y compartí piso con uno (siciliano) durante dos años. Con muchos de ellos sigo en contacto. Los chicos, todos, me decían que no hay mujer más endiosada que la italiana. Preferían a las españolas por ser más tratables, menos divas y más espontáneas.




S E G U R O !!!


----------



## Nebulosas (26 Jul 2022)

Que no te mate la nostalgia!

Se te nota a la legua @Lemmy es Dios


----------



## Lemmy es Dios (26 Jul 2022)

Nebulosas dijo:


> Dúdolo! Y aparte con tu apellido espanol en Texas, todos saben que eres una panchi mejicana.
> 
> Sorry, mucho orgullo, mucho orgullo y luego caes a ser una mejicana y lo aceptas, y por más que lo niegues todo el mundo sabe que es verdad.
> 
> A nadie le importa una puta mierda espana, ya que en Texas, en donde vives, no cuentan. Nadie saben que existe un país llamado espana, pero sin embargo si saben que exite, Mejico y con eso te identifican, lo quieras o no.



¿De qué coño estás hablando? No tienes ni la más remota idea de lo que es EEUU, de lo que es Texas y de lo que los estadounidenses en general y los texanos en particular saben o no sobre España. Crees que me insultas cuando sólo te insultas a ti mismo dejando patente tu profunda ignorancia delante de todo el foro. Hasta nunca.


----------



## XRL (27 Jul 2022)

joder con los hilos maricas


----------



## Fiallo (28 Jul 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> ¿ y ? No sé en qué ha derivado el hilo, en si somos más altos o bajos o rubios o morenos ? Pero hasta los rechonchos del sur tienen una imágen de marca en la gastronomía que nosotros no tenemos, lo de Nápoles y alrededores por ejemplo es la ostia, llega gente de todo el mundo a patadas cada día
> 
> Por lo que al tema tratado respecta, España no puede ni debe compararse a Italia en diseño, moda, _coches_, etc ... porque ningún país realmente puede, además ni siquiera con eso Italia es comparable en riqueza a los países más ricos de Europa, no parece por tanto ser suficiente ni tampoco necesario. Los países ricos son muy pocos, y nosotros nunca lo hemos sido, que seamos un país desarrollado ( no rico, pero desarrollado sí ) y no muy desorganizado ya es algo, somos mucho más ricos que cultos, deberíamos no tentar a la suerte y pensar que nos merecemos más



El españolito medio se enorgullece de ser ignorante(y más en estos tiempos de regueton y trap caribeñoide).


----------



## El amigo (28 Jul 2022)

Paletik "Paletov" Pasha dijo:


> *Mas bien País Vasco y Lombardía* son hermanos.
> 
> La única región potable de españa junto con navarra, y la rojada paletarra se ha hecho con ella.





                                                                         

Los vascos?????? Los paletos hechos hombres por antonomasia??.?????????


Jajakajajajajssjajajajajaj


----------



## El amigo (28 Jul 2022)

Pelele VI dijo:


> Estáis enfermos mentales los catalanes por complejazo de inferioridad, te lo digo en serio. Los psicópatas todo lo hacen por odiarse a sí mismos por ser muy feos, pobres e insignificantes, marginados sociales, como sois los catalanes. Dices auténticas tonterías de labradores con alpargatas que es lo que todavía sois.




Exactamente. Anda que decir que Nápoles no ha valido nunca nada, cuando fue durante siglos la parte más rica de Italia. Es un acomplejado total. Típico indepe.


----------



## El amigo (28 Jul 2022)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> Bueno, si te parece Carlos V fue rey de Cerdeña, Napoles y Sicilia porque le tocaron en una tapa de yogur...



No por los catalanes o mejor dicho el condado de Barcelona.
Que hubiera sido de esos territorios sin Castilla , verdadera sostenedora y potencia iberica y mundial.


----------



## El amigo (28 Jul 2022)

Lemmy es Dios dijo:


> En mis años madrileños hice mucha amistad con italianos y compartí piso con uno (siciliano) durante dos años. Con muchos de ellos sigo en contacto. Los chicos, todos, me decían que no hay mujer más endiosada que la italiana. Preferían a las españolas por ser más tratables, menos divas y más espontáneas.



Créeme, si te digo , que el Siciliano te comía la oreja.


----------



## Lemmy es Dios (30 Jul 2022)

El amigo dijo:


> Créeme, si te digo , que el Siciliano te comía la oreja.



Estás bastante equivocado. Soy lo suficientemente espabilada como para saber cuándo un tío me está comiendo la oreja para meter ficha, no necesito a Burbuja para iluminarme. No me conoces ni a mí, ni a él ni a las circunstancias. El siliciano era un perfecto caballero que vivía conmigo y otra chica amiga mía y sabía perfectamente que donde tengas la olla no metas la polla. Creamos una auténtica camaradería, una suerte de familia en la que nos cuidábamos con amor fraternal; al fin y al cabo éramos tres jóvenes sobreviviendo solos en la gran ciudad. Han pasado años y aún estamos en contacto. Por supuesto, seguirás en tus trece diciendo que eso es imposible porque hombres y mujeres son son nunca amigos y que en realidad montábamos orgías, pero eso es porque en Burbuja tenéis el cerebro podrido de tanto porno y os creéis todas las tonterías misóginas del ático.

Respecto a lo de mujeres italianas vs españolas pues el chico tenía razón. Las chicas italianas que conocíamos eran majas pero definitivamente muy princesas. Al chaval le pareció que las españolas eran más accesibles y afables, le gustó el cambio. De hecho tuvo varias novias españolas. En el foro sois muy de odiar a las mujeres españolas cuando luego gustan mucho en el extranjero (en EEUU donde resido las españolas gustan mucho, y a los chicos españoles no se les da mal el tema tampoco, conozco a varios emparejados con yankis y están encantadas) pero en el foro sois muy endofóbicos en general, así que no me sorprende.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (30 Jul 2022)

Las italianas son tias jodidamente dificiles. Muy divas, mas que la española media. Tambien te digo que si por lo que sea le entras por el ojo... tienes mujer para un rato largo.


----------



## Fiallo (31 Jul 2022)

Lemmy es Dios dijo:


> Estás bastante equivocado. Soy lo suficientemente espabilada como para saber cuándo un tío me está comiendo la oreja para meter ficha, no necesito a Burbuja para iluminarme. No me conoces ni a mí, ni a él ni a las circunstancias. El siliciano era un perfecto caballero que vivía conmigo y otra chica amiga mía y sabía perfectamente que donde tengas la olla no metas la polla. Creamos una auténtica camaradería, una suerte de familia en la que nos cuidábamos con amor fraternal; al fin y al cabo éramos tres jóvenes sobreviviendo solos en la gran ciudad. Han pasado años y aún estamos en contacto. Por supuesto, seguirás en tus trece diciendo que eso es imposible porque hombres y mujeres son son nunca amigos y que en realidad montábamos orgías, pero eso es porque en Burbuja tenéis el cerebro podrido de tanto porno y os creéis todas las tonterías misóginas del ático.
> 
> Respecto a lo de mujeres italianas vs españolas pues el chico tenía razón. Las chicas italianas que conocíamos eran majas pero definitivamente muy princesas. Al chaval le pareció que las españolas fueran más accesibles y afables, le gustó el cambio. De hecho tuvo varias novias españolas. En el foro sois muy de odiar a las mujeres españolas cuando luego gustan mucho en el extranjero (en EEUU donde resido las españolas gustan mucho, y a los chicos españoles no se les da mal el tema tampoco, conozco a varios emparejados con yankis y están encantadas) pero en el foro sois muy endofóbicos en general, así que no me sorprende.



Las españolas tienen gustos mediocres, puro moronegro, panchi caribeño con bajo CI que sepa bailar y decir amol como subnormal. A ellas les parece aburrido(o envidian) un sueco 10/10.


----------

